# Quick video of tetras feasting in 90p iwagumi



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

And some jazz


__
http://instagr.am/p/4xFtnFyV-s%2F/


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Beautiful tank. Nice to see it so well maintained.


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

cb1021 said:


> Beautiful tank. Nice to see it so well maintained.


merci buckets!


----------



## Poseidon (Sep 1, 2013)

Looking great, everything is filling in beautifully! What are you feeding them?


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Poseidon said:


> Looking great, everything is filling in beautifully! What are you feeding them?


Thanks! I'm using NLS grow


----------

